# Pheasant farm



## jtoby_3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys I'm trying to put together a bird hunt for my family, and since I'm the only one crazy enough to chase the devil bird, i'm thinking a Pheasant farm would fit the bill. Does anyone have a suggestion for a place for about 10 people that won't kill the wallet? Thanks!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not killing the wallet does not really fly with the farms, most are about $20 for the rooster and a little less for the women. Hickens west of Roosevelt (Pleasant Valley) or Hatt's west of Green River are both good ones.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

4 mile hunting club in Juab county is top notch! He has come great land with several different types of terrain to hunt. A membership fee of $225 includes 10 birds. More information at www.4milehuntingclub.com


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i would recommend Diamond Ranches......i have had great hunts their working the dogs......they are also centrally located in davis county on the great salt lake shore....a nice area......you can find them on facebook or i can PM you the number if your interested.....


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Muddy Road Outfitters in Cache is about as inexpensive as it gets. Barbara and Jim Watterson run it, and are the best! www.Muddyroad.net


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

You should check out Road Creek Rod and Gun in Loa. If you are wanting to do just a day they do a package of $125. That includes five birds per person, guide and dog. They will also clean them for ya too. If ya want more info pm me.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

you could check out Wasatch Wings and Clay in Eagle Mtn, Utah


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Tylert said:


> 4 mile hunting club in Juab county is top notch! He has come great land with several different types of terrain to hunt. A membership fee of $225 includes 10 birds. More information at http://www.4milehuntingclub.com


Agreed. Great value, good birds, nice people and I can take anyone I want.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mountain Land Pheasants in Mt. Pleasant is a fun one with great flying birds.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Jtoby 3,I had this same question. My question is do all these clubs have a lot of acreage to hunt on?


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> Thanks Jtoby 3,I had this same question. My question is do all these clubs have a lot of acreage to hunt on?


Usually they do. Some vary but if it is a decent club they will have a lot differnet areas to hunt.


----------

